# Wal*Mart Mini Lab... After hours.



## Alex_Holland

So I basically hatched this idea that I could go to Wal*Mart after 9 when the photo center closes and use their mini lab for C-41 35mm. I mean it's not closed off. The computer is still on and so are the machines it looks like. Just an idea. How hard is it to use those things? Seriously I could walk in their with a blue shirt and no one would know the difference.


----------



## raphaelaaron

lol, guerilla processing. pretty interesting.


----------



## e.rose

You don't think the employees at Wal-mart know when their photo lab is closed?  Not to mention... while Wal-mart generally employees a LOT of people and has a quick turn-over rate... employees generally *know* who works there and who doesn't.  ...Sort of how even though I never actually *met* everyone I went to school with... I went to a small enough college that I could usually tell who actually went to our school vs. who was just hanging out for the weekend, because you get familiar with faces, even if it's on a subconscious level.

Plus... they have name tags... and vets... *AND* cameras in the store...

Some Wal-marts employee secret shoppers who are actually security (I know a girl that does that... I got to witness her take someone down for stealing formula to cut coke with or something...) and watch for suspicious activity, so you better hope your targeted Wal-mart doesn't employ people for that...

Not to mention the whole "theft" thing.... that could be an issue.

:greenpbl:


----------



## ann

This is wrong, very wrong, Surely you jest!


----------



## quiddity

you might be there for awhile so you should hit the food aisles. they have so much chips and sodas on the shelves they will never miss a box and a few cans. make sure you grab the latest rag mag so you have some reading material. sounds like a fun, cheap excursion ... go for it


----------



## Alex_Holland

I don't know. I'm kinda buddy buddy with the chubby kid that usually works the photo center. And I don't mean to sound pretentious, but I know more about photo than all THREE of the knuckle heads they cycle through the shifts there with. I was mostly just joking... but I really think if I knew how to use the machine I could get away with it. Just a thought. But I mostly shoot B&W anyways. (;


----------



## ekool

I'd say give it a shot, film it without anyone seeing and post it to youtube.... could go viral


----------



## J.Kendall

I say if you can get away with it, then its definitely worth a shot. I was going to try the same thing at Walgreens when a buddy of mine worked the photo lab there, but every night the manager would go through and shut everything down and lock everything up.


----------



## Bram

Alex_Holland said:


> So I basically hatched this idea that I could go to Wal*Mart after 9 when the photo center closes and use their mini lab for C-41 35mm. I mean it's not closed off. The computer is still on and so are the machines it looks like. Just an idea. How hard is it to use those things? Seriously I could walk in their with a blue shirt and no one would know the difference.


 
Not that easy, they will say they're closed, (I work for Hp supporting their minilab printers and kiosks) i'm at work right now on the line with a store. 
The alerts will say the lab is closed, you will need the password to get into the system and then you need to open the Order manager of the system. Also need a password for that. Then make sure you put the orders in right and don't break anything.

Trust me kid, your plan will fail, I can almost gurantee it, you need to change the hours for it to say the store is open, which you need a password for as well.


----------



## o hey tyler

Sounds easy as ****. Go for it. Just hack the Planet like Bram suggested.


----------



## loopy

The machines are fairly easy to use, however generally at the end of the day the chemicals are drained from the machines, and they are cleaned and shutdown - at least they should be.


----------



## christopher walrath

Processing Impossible. Your emulsion, should you choose to accept it, is to gain access to the Wally World main frame, hack into the system and make it think that the Great Arkansas Swammy hisself has come down from on high and decided to whip a couple rolls of cheeso ISO800 color negative through the tanks without being detected. This message will self-destruct in five seconds.

Oh, and don't forget the salsa.

(All I could come up with. The Youtube remark was taken.)


----------



## djacobox372

If you want to process film at walmart and not get paid for it, you should just get a job there--it's almost like not getting paid.


----------



## christopher walrath

But you would actually be working.  (Hope my sister doesn't read this).  JUST KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## Bram

I think the OP finally realized how ridiculous his plan was and abandoned this thread.


----------



## den9

maybe hes in prison?


----------



## micheal

Um, the Wal-Marts around OKC don't do one hour anymore. They send it out. Try hacking Walgreens.


----------

